# Friday Night Butt Cook Pics!!



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2006)

Nobody else posting any pics, so here goes..

2 butts, !.59 a pound I think (pics will show)...one rubbed with
Wolfe Rub, one with Woos sauce and my rub.  never used Woos
before on pork, interested in how it comes out.

Haven't started the fire yet, but the butts are rubbed....here ya go...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2006)

Dang Cappy, they look good enough to eat already!!  Let's see.........it takes me about 6.5 hours to drive to MB, so I could go to sleep for a bit and then pull into MB right when they're done!  Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm on myself tonight.  Case of butts (10) and 3 racks of ribs.  

I'm feeding the Prestigous Palmetto Judges meeting on Tuesday.  BBQ for the judges and Ribs for our primary sponsor.  

Check it out, I'll be feeding BBQ judges on Valentines evening.  What do you suppose that will cost me with the wife??

Cappy, what time are you expecting the rain in your area?

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2006)

It's coming in after midnight, but I've got the bullet under a tree to deflect the rain!

I noticed that Jack's Old South and Pig Pounda Kappa will be at Ladsen
again this year....gotta try to make it down there...didn't you outscore
Myron one time?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Jack W. (Feb 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It's coming in after midnight, but I've got the bullet under a tree to deflect the rain!
> 
> I noticed that Jack's Old South and Pig Pounda Kappa will be at Ladsen
> again this year....gotta try to make it down there...didn't you outscore
> Myron one time?



On more than one occasion.  Remember anybody can score well on any day.  I'm happy to be in the park with some of these guys.  Gary Kearse from Pig Pounda Kappa will keep you in stitches.  Scott McDaniel from Smoke Shack taught me more about competition BBQ than I can explain in a day.  The last time I cooked with Myron he was actually said hello and waved.  They say he's changed since he "retired"  Will from Carolina Travelers is the one to beat on that field.  He's not listed yet, but he'll be there.  


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2006)

That's gonna be a real q fight!  And that's why I want all those back yard q'ers to bite the bullet and do a comp or two...you never know!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2006)

Fire in the hole!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Fire in the hole!



Everytime I see that thing it scares me!  And it makes a scary noise too!  :ack:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 10, 2006)

Larry, you love it, and you will realize that soon.

Butts on.


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry, you love it, and you will realize that soon.
> 
> Butts on.
> 
> Man that looks good and me only 3 hrs away wish I was off tomorrow cause it would be " on the road again", LOL. Nice job Cappy!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 11, 2006)

Where's the butts? I don't feel so bad about paying $1.29 a pound now. Excel packers 60 - 70 pounds a case.
Chris L.


----------



## kidsmoke (Feb 11, 2006)

Captain, or anyone else.  As a newbie to the WSM, I followed the guidelines on the virtual weber site regarding pork butt prep and hacked alot of fat off.  Ended up having to tie my butts to hold them together for the cook.  I notice in alot of Larry's pics and yours tonight that you don't follow that method?  Should I just season and throw em on right out of the package without trimming?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2006)

kidsmoke said:
			
		

> Captain, or anyone else.  As a newbie to the WSM, I followed the guidelines on the virtual weber site regarding pork butt prep and hacked alot of fat off.  Ended up having to tie my butts to hold them together for the cook.  I notice in alot of Larry's pics and yours tonight that you don't follow that method?  Should I just season and throw em on right out of the package without trimming?



Hey kid, I've never trimmed any of the fat off of a butt or a shoulder. I just rub and toss on. Others here trim, butt not me.


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 11, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Where's the butts? I don't feel so bad about paying $1.29 a pound now. Excel packers 60 - 70 pounds a case.
> Chris L.



Dang were can you by a whole case at , or how many come in a case , most stores only have them all ready laid out arouind here?? Ok so this may be my stupid question for the day its till early??


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

>



Meanwhile, Cappy's neighbors are seeing the flash from the camera and thinking...*Where the hell's the thunder?* *Oh... that Morgon is cooking something again. Sheesh, what a wierdo ... taking pictures of his smoker.*   :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

Gooooooooooood morning everybody!  Slept till 7 without a single beep
from the Maverick!  This is why I love my WSM and my Maverick!

Rain came in, and didn't hinder a thing...temps only dropped about 10 or 15 degrees during all the rain, still rolling along.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

Kidsmoke, did you buy a boneless butt?  If you trim, you can still leave about a 1/4 of fat....not sure how that thing fell apart, I've never had that
happen.  Most folks who trim the fat do so to get more surface area for bark, and there's plenty of fat inside, so don't worry about the meat 
getting dry.  I sometimes trim...just lazy yesterday.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like everything is well under control, Jim! =D>  :grin: 

Kidsmoke, sounds like you bought bonless butts instead of bone in.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 11, 2006)

That's right about where I am in price Chris!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2006)

kidsmoke said:
			
		

> Captain, or anyone else.  As a newbie to the WSM, I followed the guidelines on the virtual weber site regarding pork butt prep and hacked alot of fat off.  Ended up having to tie my butts to hold them together for the cook.  I notice in alot of Larry's pics and yours tonight that you don't follow that method?  Should I just season and throw em on right out of the package without trimming?



Kid,
    Like the others have said it sounds like you got the boneless butts.  I've tried them before and personally didn't care for them.  Too much work in tying them up and I just don't understand why they remove the bone in the first place.  See if you can find the bone in butt or a picnic.  If you get a picnic cook it the same as a butt, just get a sharp knife and remove the rind.  I'd rather do a picnic over a boneless butt any day.  Plus picnic's are usually about .30 cheaper per lb.    I do not trim my butts at all, there's enough "meat" area that gets bark once the fat cap is pulled off.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

This is going to be one of those long cooks....12 hour mark and I just hit 170.    Stirred the coals to get the temp back up to 230...hope the fuel lasts.  I'm out!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> This is going to be one of those long cooks....12 hour mark and I just hit 170.    Stirred the coals to get the temp back up to 230...hope the fuel lasts.  I'm out!



If you run out of fuel throw it in the oven.  No more benefit on the cooker now anyways.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

That's cheating.

I may go to the store, I wanted to do chicken today, but there's not enough left to do that.  And I'm running out of beer.


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 11, 2006)

I got everything finished before the big rain set in.  

Here's a look at lunch.

http://ephotohut.com/gallery.php?u=ryzi ... =PPPP-Cook

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

Damn, I'm still a couple of hours away from that!


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Dang, you guys are making me hungry. Nice pictures Jack. I've never thought to try pickles on a PP sandwich. I did try one with Rev Marvin's sauce last time though & it was really good.



The slaw got scooped to the top of the sammy.  I call it "The Carolina Crusher".   Just one of many ways to enjoy a quality Q experience.


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 11, 2006)

Looked good Jack!!  Ummm, Michelob?? #-o 

You can do it Cappy...hang in there!!


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 11, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Looked good Jack!!  Ummm, Michelob?? #-o
> 
> You can do it Cappy...hang in there!!



It's all I have left.  Either that or off to the store.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

never mind Jack, I just got back...more charcoal and beer.  Now I can do the chicken as well....butts dropped back to 179, but I'm getting the pit temp back up now.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

ok butts off, birds on!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

oh brother...I don't know whether to stand in the kitchen and smell the resting pork, or step outside in the rain and smell the smoking chicken!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

checked and flipped the thighs


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> I got everything finished before the big rain set in.
> 
> Here's a look at lunch.
> 
> ...


Looks dang good Jack.  Did you cook the butts using the same "stuff" as you cook whole hog?  Giving the judges a little primer so they can remember your "flavor"?  
If schedule works out, I'll be there to help you if you still want me.


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2006)

Cappie, looks like sucessful butt and chicken cooks. =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Finney.

Jack's looks dang good, and mine looks "successful".


My pal.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice looking stuff cappy! Can't wait until next month when you cook up grub like that for me!  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks awesome Cappy!

Jack, Apple? Cherry? Looks really red.


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 11, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tennessee Red instead of my comp. mix.  The profile is very similar.  

You know I'll take what ever opportunity I can to improve my score.  They judge on site at the PPPP.  I always get a chance to speak and hang around to answer questions.  I hope it softens them up a little.  

You are always welcome to help out.  Bring friends, have a good time.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2006)

apple.  Lunch is over. I'm stuffed.


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 11, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks awesome Cappy!
> 
> Jack, Apple? Cherry? Looks really red.



Hickory!

That is a totally naked result.  No glaze or mop.  I rubbed them with Dalmation Rub and put them on the pit at 5:15pm last night.  Watched the Olympic opening ceremonies and my Nu Temp.  Went to bed.  Got up at 5:00am and took them off.  The first Pic is at about 5:15 this morning.  Let them sit an hour to cool so we could handle them and made PP.  80 pounds to start, about 43 on the finish.  Made two different flavor profiles for varitey.  One with Blues Hog Tennessee Red and one that is seasoned and "juiced".  I'll decide which finishing sauce I'll put up later.

I do love my Big Jim.

www.lazyq.com

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 11, 2006)

Quality Q there Cappy.  Maybe I should have gone to the Beach this weekend.  What's on the PP?

Good stuff Maynard!

Jack


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I never woulda guessed that. Looks red, like cherry was used.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeff, the pics above in the foil pan are the finished product.  Ate 2 for dinner, gave 2 to my neighbor, and had the last 6 for breakfast!


----------

